# Nu-stock/Demodectic mange



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

So, Bella had some stress induced mange since she had her first heat cycle and am I trying the Nu-stock. It just came in the mail today. I gave her a sulfur and benzoyl peroxide bath with the DermaPet dermabenss shampoo and she is drying off as we speak. My question is.....Her mange is around her eyes, ear flaps, neck and her muzzle. Is this stuff safe to use around her muzzle/eye area since she could get it in her mouth? It says non toxic but then states to not get in eyes so I am at a loss. This is my very first experience with mange in all the years owning dogs so any advice is great! Thanks


----------



## Lua (Jun 19, 2011)

I used Nu-stock with Rayne on her muzzle and face area and she was completely fine, I didn't have to get super close to the eyes though...


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

So is the yellow crusty residue normal that is causes when you apply it? Her now white neck is yellow. I rubbed it in good but maybe I put a little to much.....not sure.


----------



## Lua (Jun 19, 2011)

Lol yes, there will be some nasty crusty yellow disgustingness, it is a pretty ugly process to go through I was embarrassed to take Rayne out for walks while I was using Nu-Stock on her. Whatever you do make sure she doesn't go on your furniture or anything cause it does like to stain!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Lua said:


> Lol yes, there will be some nasty crusty yellow disgustingness, it is a pretty ugly process to go through I was embarrassed to take Rayne out for walks while I was using Nu-Stock on her. Whatever you do make sure she doesn't go on your furniture or anything cause it does like to stain!


LOL! Thanks! Will it stain her fur?  Thank god we go walking at 5:30 in the morning when not so many people are out LOL! Did your girl have mange as well?


----------



## Lua (Jun 19, 2011)

Nope it didn't stain her fur, not sure if it will on your girl though because she's white. Rayne has allergies so she was losing patches mostly on her face and some spots on her body. She also chewed the crap out of her tail when I first was crate training her and the hair had some issues growing back properly. All in all it worked fantastic though, the only things I hated was the smell and the random stains I would find


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Lua said:


> Nope it didn't stain her fur, not sure if it will on your girl though because she's white


Great! Looks like I will have a RARE blue and yellow dog LOL! :hammer:


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

I highly suggest Absorbine or Absorbine Jr. Look it up, bout as old as the dogs, and is a miricle oil. It does sting,...just a warning.


----------



## Lua (Jun 19, 2011)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Great! Looks like I will have a RARE blue and yellow dog LOL! :hammer:


Can you please breed her and send me a pup please? We can start a revolution!:rofl:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Nu stock is some nasty stuff and STINKS! I put it on the dogs when they are going to be crated for a while like at night when they are sleeping. It keeps them from getting it all over the place. It won't really stain, when you put it on make sure you put you rub it down to the skin but you do not have to put a ton on where it is all caked up. You use it every 3 days for at least a month and the hair should start growing back and the mange clear up.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I had to use it on Hera to help her fur grow back.I didn't get too close to her eyes and the fur eventually just spread that way when growing back in.lol
I would put it on when she was going to be in her crate during the night and if you don't want it so thick you can mix with a little bit of baby oil to help it last longer.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

It doesn't stain fur ... It will dry up and look all flaky but it doesn't stain. Once you bathe her you will see it come off. Now the peroxide on the other hand might lighten her up. Since she's blue she may end up with auburn highlights LMAO!!!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Sadie said:


> It doesn't stain fur ... It will dry up and look all flaky but it doesn't stain. Once you bathe her you will see it come off. Now the peroxide on the other hand might lighten her up. Since she's blue she may end up with auburn highlights LMAO!!!


LOL! Auburn highlights! Great, now she will be a rare blue, yellow, and auburn dog and people will really be asking me to breed her :hammer:

This stuff is amazing! One good bath with the dermabenss shampoo and one application of nu-stock and she isn't even scratching anymore!!


----------

